# Any places in the malls where I can get clothes altered?



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

The dry cleaners at The Greens looked spooked when I asked them if they could do alterations.

lol


----------



## nicole_gr (Apr 15, 2009)

Taz Mulan said:


> The dry cleaners at The Greens looked spooked when I asked them if they could do alterations.
> 
> lol


Hi,

I live near the Dubai Mall and there is a shop called Stitch in Time on the lower ground floor next to Waitrose who do great alteration work.


----------

